# Jetter project



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my customers is Gov. Housing. They have 3 sites in town. I have had to vacate (1) 4 plex already so I could replace 2" CI drains under bldg. These units are @ 50 yrs old, and more replacements are coming. The units need to be jetted, camera and documented so future plans may be formed. My questions are: Will a spinning nozzle ride above the flow line and be less likely to get stuck? Recommendations on a portable gas unit with a remote reel w/ foot switch. I can pay for this unit on this project, but I am not sure about jetter and camera charges. If I do this right it will lead to other similar jobs in this area. This is a long time customer that lets us do what we need to do.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Depends on the weight of the spinning head and the power of the machine.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Somebody give me some good models to look at in the $5000.00 range. Where's all the opinions when you ask for them?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You can build a small residential jetter setup for about 2 grand. You won't be able to descale CI with any sort of speed but it would be cheap and let you get your feet wet (hopefully not literally ). You can get a water cannon for under 5 grand and it would be all you will ever need for residential. You still need a good descaling nozzle on top of your basic jetter kit. Those are usually about a grand for a good one. 

PM for specific plans and suppliers on the $2k jetter setup. $3k including CI descaling equipment. If you are just jetting loose scale, debris, and grease so that you can get a camera in the line to locate bed sections then a descaling nozzle is not needed. In that case you need not spend more than $2k in equipment if you are willing to turn a few wrenches and do some ordering.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A root ranger will also descale but is only for 3" and bigger. You can buy a lot for 5k. 4000 psi @ 4gpm will do fine for most applications and is a good all around jetter. Most spinning nozzles go to fast to be effective. Wait a while because a few are buying warthog's new nozzle and am waiting for the reviews before I buy one.

If I could buy any cart jetter.....
http://www.gorlitz.com/water-jetting-machines/info_22.html

If only this had more power I'd get this one....
http://www.camspray.com/cam_spray_gas_powered_portable_sewer_and_drain_jetter-p-302.html

On a budget......
http://www.watercannon.com/pc-549-1...t-selling-jetter-package-pressure-washer.aspx


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Is the purpose of the jetter to de scale the pipe walls so you can inspect them for cracks? Because a chain knocker is supposed to clean them up better then most budget jetters can. You might consider a chain knocker for your snake and a budget PW to jet to clean out the debris and flush. For descaling CI I have been unhappy with my jetters performance, I have 3000psi 10gpm and a 3/8 warthog and ridgid root ranger, great for roots but just doesn't get that shine I wanted. Maybe Sewer Ratz will chime in he is the one that told me about the chain knockers great effect on CI. I also have never liked the spinner nozzles effect compared to a warthog.


----------

